# Sgt. Ricardo X. Rodriguez, 23, 82nd ARBN



## HKphooey (Oct 11, 2007)

Sgt. Ricardo X. Rodriguez, 23, of Arecibo, Puerto Rico, died Oct. 4 near Bayji, Iraq, of wounds suffered when an improvised explosive device detonated near his unit during combat operations. He was assigned to the 2nd Battalion, 325th Airborne Infantry Regiment, 2nd Brigade Combat Team, 82nd Airborne Division, Fort Bragg, N.C.

RIP...


----------



## stone_dragone (Oct 11, 2007)

.


----------



## terryl965 (Oct 11, 2007)

:asian:


----------



## IcemanSK (Oct 11, 2007)

Rip


----------



## Drac (Oct 11, 2007)

.


----------



## arnisador (Oct 12, 2007)

.


----------



## Andy Moynihan (Oct 12, 2007)

:asian:


----------

